# German CV format



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Can some one help me with software professional of German CV format?
It would be nice to see some templates and examples link, I'm not able to find from internet. 

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Plenty on the internet if you search for 'lebenslauf' & 'beispiel'.
Such as here
BewerbungsMappen.de — Bewerbungsmappen von PAGNA und Durable (Lebenslauf)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Senthil_Germany said:


> Can some one help me with software professional of German CV format?
> It would be nice to see some templates and examples link, I'm not able to find from internet.
> 
> Thanks


It's been a while since I did this. Try German CV format.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One alternative is to use the Europass CV format, available through the europa.eu site: Europass: Download the CV template and instructions

They give you a rather nice template you can fill in and adjust to meet your needs. The template is available in a variety of languages, though you may want to add a couple of fields here and there to meet local customs and expectations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

